# Explaining Dims for newbies.



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

Alright kids,
It seems as if I need to explain the memes and sarcasm that dominates the BHM/FFA board. We are a tight knit group, and its a scary new world. Its really like high school, except here Im one of the popular girls (OMG!) 

1) Misspellings. Dont do it. If you are surfing with Firefox, it will check your spelling for you
2) Posts asking if any girls here are into fat guys. Dont do it. BHM= big handsome man (aka fat dudes). FFA= female fat admirer (chicks who dig fat dudes)
3)Things have been good, but please no more posts glorifing fat FFAs over thin, or thin over fat. We all have our preferences, but lets keep focusing on the fat boys (see #2, thats why we're here)
4) Whining about not being able to get leid/get a partner. Its only cool when I do it, so just stop. Whining in general. Also only cool when I do it. (I kid but seriously)
5) BigChaz is the ringleader in causing trouble. Do not fuck with Chaz. If your a dude, and your gonna hang here, sarcasm is a must. Fuck, we could power a small country if it ran on sarcasm. Same goes for Fish, Paquito, Sassy, Ronen and all the other men
6) Relax and have fun. Its just the internet.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

I want to have sex with you right now.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

My diabolical plan worked.

*Mr. Burns fingers*

EXCELLENT!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

7.) Emo butthurt will not be tolerated.
8.) It really isn't that hard to mesh quickly here. Example: nic_nic07.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Well thank you. Now I have seen the light. I shall correct my ways oh female version of Moses. Thy electronic Tablets have set me free of my noobie sins!!! GLORY GLORY!!!


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

9) Can we get back to picture threads? We had several lucious men here start threads which have died way before their time  I am a lonely social worker and need PORNZ!!!!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

Am I supposed to be offended by #5?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

10.) The BHM Board isn't just a gainer site, or another version of Fantasy Feeder.


----------



## Tad (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Well thank you. Now I have seen the light. I shall correct my ways oh female version of Moses. Thy electronic Tablets have set me free of my noobie sins!!! GLORY GLORY!!!



Dude, it is not all about you. Those are common newb issues. This was a public service announcement, not a personal beat-down.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

It is a compliment.

I think I am supposed to be offended by ManBeef. I was only trying to help...

Although the sarcasm is good.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> It is a compliment.
> 
> I think I am supposed to be offended by ManBeef. I was only trying to help...
> 
> Although the sarcasm is good.



I think that's his humor...? I think he appreciates it?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

It is my humor. Sarcasm laced with a true blue thank you in pointing out my flawed attempt to get to know y'all.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> My diabolical plan worked.
> 
> *Mr. Burns fingers*
> 
> EXCELLENT!



I want to have sex with you as well. But before Chaz. He's an ugly bitch. I'd also like to take you to dinner.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

I think Rabbit's earned herself a good fatboy orgy in celebration. Not that we really need an excuse for one around here.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

Dinner you say? 

You do get to fuck me first.

Sorry Chaz, he offered dinner. You understand, right?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

+looks at hand+ I'll let you use the good silver and buy you the good lotion for a quick tugger:wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Dinner you say?
> 
> You do get to fuck me first.
> 
> Sorry Chaz, he offered dinner. You understand, right?



I'll even make you some of these delicious vegan cookies I have a recipe for, we can eat them post sex.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Dinner you say?
> 
> You do get to fuck me first.
> 
> Sorry Chaz, he offered dinner. You understand, right?



Sure, he can take you out to dinner. But I can cook you an amazing dinner. So there we go.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

My butt is kinda hurty.

Does that mean I'm turning emo?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> My butt is kinda hurty.
> 
> Does that mean I'm turning emo?



Only if it starts to fart out complaints... then you are screwed emo cheeks


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> 7.) Emo butthurt will not be tolerated.
> 8.) It really isn't that hard to mesh quickly here. Example: nic_nic07.



 
:wubu:

You like me..you really, really like me. :wubu:


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I want to mesh like warm water colors... WEEEEE


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 13, 2010)

I just gotta say...I love you guys!


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Dinner you say?
> 
> You do get to fuck me first.
> 
> Sorry Chaz, he offered dinner. You understand, right?



i hope so! who wants to fuck on a full stomach?! you gotta earn that appetite!

so rabbit, my love, wanna go dancing and then eat some lentils? and by dancing i mean dancing, cus imma treat you like a lady, girl :happy::happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I just gotta say...I love you guys!



I love when you post.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

this deserves a sticky


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 13, 2010)

Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

Ew. Sticky rabbit doings.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

Rabbit, I love you. Not only will I buy you dinner, but I'll get you a whole crate of almond breeze chocolates.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

Does a squeaky fart count as a hurty butt complaint? If so, my ass has been emo from birth. 

:happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ew. Sticky rabbit doings.



My favorite!


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 13, 2010)

Fuck this load of bollocks. Honestly. What happened to this just being a nice place to hang out?! And way to fling anyone back to their childhood, you're not sarcastic enough, sit in the corner and shut up. Wow. Seriously. Why was this thread even neccessary?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I cry tears of passion when I have a romantic night with my hand


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

Wantabelly said:


> Fuck this load of bollocks. Honestly. What happened to this just being a nice place to hang out?! And way to fling anyone back to their childhood, you're not sarcastic enough, sit in the corner and shut up. Wow. Seriously. Why was this thread even neccessary?



It's not necessarily a sarcasm contest, but newbies need to understand that a lot of us are sarcastic. So when we poke fun at someone, there's not need to hide in a corner and cry about how we're just a bunch of bullies.

Thanks for missing the point though.


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito - as a newbie, it must be really intimidating whether they get it or not. I'm no pussy but the pack of wolves is stopping even me posting. Its really not a nice place to be right now, unless you're right in there I guess.....


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I was just looking for a circle jerk and was left blue balled... Dang the net


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I was just looking for a circle jerk and was left blue balled... Dang the net



I really haven't commented much in all of this, but this sort of half-sarcastic not even really funny thing is really the largest deterrent, and it seems all of your posts are either this kind of only-half-joking woe-is-me thing or another post saying it's just mostly joking, and that it's just your sense of humor and we should stop judging/being mean/blah blah blah. 

I recognize we were all new once, and it isn't exactly easy to know what to do to sort of get into the well-developed member base here. Here's what really needs to be done: be a tad bit humble. We don't know you, so trying to dive in with all of your "humor" like we're all best buds isn't going to work. Introduce youself and let us come to you, don't impose yourself on everyone. 

It's like someone walking up to a table of complete strangers, sitting down and then just starting to talk about yourself and joke around as if they're your circle of friends. Guess what? We don't know you and it just feels weird and uncomfortable. Noone can expect to just come in and be perfectly welcome by imposing themselves on us, we have to actually let them in, and in that there's a bit of a ramping up process. Noone, and I mean noone on here came and dove right in with the exact same mannerisms and jokes as they use now. There's a bit of humilty and vulnerability that comes with being a new member to a group, and we need to get used to you, too.

The point is so far you've made us go "woah" and throw up walls because it feels like you've just come in and invaded the space, instead of the reasonable dynamic where the group actually allows you in, and in fact, if you had been less forwerd, you probably would have been thrown in no problem. (see nic_nic and Amaranthine)

Was all that there too long to read? Fine, here's the long and short of it:

*Just quit trying so hard to fit in with the dynamic.*

Stop making attempts to be funny and fit in and actually interact only as needed rather than trying to force it.

I mean DAMN! How many threads have you started in the last two days since joining? More than a normal member should ever make on this board in a year! Quite trying to force interaction!

Not trying to be mean, but sometimes honesty is brutal, and I haven't really participated in much of the other stuff related to this topic. This will probably be my one and only giant-ass post on the subject, too.

This goes for ALL newbs too. Past, present, and future


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd like to expand a bit on trying to dive into the group. I've been a member here longer than most of the people on this board, and it wasn't really until last year that I got into the group dynamic here. 

Easy does it, guys.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I know I can be too forward. I am trying to back off the gun-ho train but it takes some time when this is how I've been for a lot of my life. But I thank you for the brutal honesty. Sometimes a slap in the face is what is needed to see things clearly


----------



## Christov (Oct 13, 2010)

Hyde Park = that circle of Hell nobody knows about. That is how I'd explain Dims.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> Hyde Park = that circle of Hell nobody knows about. That is how I'd explain Dims.



LMFAO!!! Noted


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Alright kids,
> It seems as if I need to explain the memes and sarcasm that dominates the BHM/FFA board. We are a tight knit group, and its a scary new world. Its really like high school, except here Im one of the popular girls (OMG!)
> 
> 
> 5) BigChaz is the ringleader in causing trouble. Do not fuck with Chaz. If your a dude, and your gonna hang here, sarcasm is a must. Fuck, we could power a small country if it ran on sarcasm. Same goes for *Fish*, Paquito, Sassy, Ronen and all the other men



yeah! don't fuck with me! if you do i'll totally go and make another drink! and then i'll probably make another one! and THEN i'll post something completely incoherent before falling asleep! you were warned...

wait, if chaz is the ringleader does that make me a henchman? and is it okay for me to list this as relevant experience on my henching resume?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

This makes me a foot soldier trying to get into the gang? Do I get jumped in with a 13 second verbal beat down?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

WTF happened here?! I'm gone for 36-ish hours and all our secrets are let out?!

P.S. What's a RonEn? Rabbit broke rule number 1 in the same post she made it.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

Whoa whoa whoa. I step out for two hours to buy a hipster/Miley Cyrus type dress and this is already a sticky, and I have like 10 offers to fuck (btw, Ill get out my datebook, but Bionic has me first. I cant resist the Almond Breeze)

Also I got some hatorade. ManBeef, I did not want to insult you, but your threads were flaming like hell, and I was like "Oh lord, how many times do we go through this with new members." So I wrote my casual observations on what new people often miss the board on. I was once new here too. And maybe I won my way into the pack by posting sexy yoga photos and making sarcastic comments, but that is neither here nor there.

And Wanta. Look girl you seem really cool as a person, but I dont know what you want from this board. I feel like everytime your here, your just complaining about this board, and how it used to be. 

My intent was not to be nasty, and Im honestly glad this is a sticky, so new members wont get lost. We are not a clique. At all. I think Bionic is one of our newest members and she is now one of our most cherished members.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> yeah! don't fuck with me! if you do i'll totally go and make another drink! and then i'll probably make another one! and THEN i'll post something completely incoherent before falling asleep! you were warned...
> 
> wait, if chaz is the ringleader does that make me a henchman? and is it okay for me to list this as relevant experience on my henching resume?



Hench away.  

I have BHM connoseuir on my resume.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> This makes me a foot soldier trying to get into the gang? Do I get jumped in with a 13 second verbal beat down?



Psh, you haven't even gotten your cut yet, potential prospect.

ETA: Maybe I should stop watching so much Sons Of Anarchy.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> (btw, Ill get out my datebook, but Bionic has me first. I cant resist the Almond Breeze)
> 
> I think Bionic is one of our newest members and she is now one of our most cherished members.



I always knew you wanted me bad. See, I'm in this post twice. TWICE.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I always knew you wanted me bad.



Who doesn't?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

It's funny how people say "be yourself" That shit proved deadly for me. I am over the whole bad blood in the beginning. It is dead and gone, call it T.I.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> It's funny how people say "be yourself" That shit proved deadly for me. I am over the whole bad blood in the beginning. It is dead and gone, call it T.I.



Stop talking about it and be interesting


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

Be yourself is moo-poo to begin with, with the only exception being incredibly close friends and relationships. Everyone else, you just fake the shit out of.


I'm actually not this cool IRL. I'm actually a lady-dweeb.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Be yourself is moo-poo to begin with, with the only exception being incredibly close friends and relationships. Everyone else, you just fake the shit out of.
> 
> 
> I'm actually not this cool IRL. I'm actually a lady-dweeb.



I'm actually pretty fucking awesome IRL.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm really annoying IRL.

So my internet persona is pretty accurate.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm like this in RL only bigger. Also, I say *fuck* a lot more.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Stop talking about it and be interesting



Didn't I just say let's drop this already? Hmmm... I'm trying to


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Be yourself is moo-poo to begin with, with the only exception being incredibly close friends and relationships. Everyone else, you just fake the shit out of.
> 
> 
> I'm actually not this cool IRL. I'm actually a lady-dweeb.



what is this shit? I didn't know this . . . 

I'm feeling kind of sick, I don't know if I can make it up next week . . .


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what is this shit? I didn't know this . . .
> 
> I'm feeling kind of sick, I don't know if I can make it up next week . . .



Baby, please. Just listen, I can pretend, for a weekend. I'll even stop being a hipster while you're here. I'll hide the comic books. I'll wear revealing clothes and talk about sex all the time. Give me a chance?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'll even stop being a hipster while you're here.



WTF is this horse shit now?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

There were a few hipsters that worked with me at BCBG Max Azria... One had this funky hair && would take blunt smoking lunch breaks. She smelled of patchouli && hemp flip flops... memories


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> WTF is this horse shit now?



Honey, I'm sorry.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> There were a few hipsters that worked with me at BCBG Max Azria... One had this funky hair && would take blunt smoking lunch breaks. She smelled of patchouli && hemp flip flops... memories



Hipster =/= hippie.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Honey, I'm sorry.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO /darth vader



My entire world is collapsing around me!!! This can't be happening to me!

*ahem* (as an aside though...legs...gosh damn) *back to emo-fest*

*cue Simple Plan*


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

Great, now I think hipsters are sexy.

What is this world?!?!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Honey, I'm sorry.



Yes, now take off your scarf . . . :blush:



theronin23 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO /darth vader
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Legs indeed sir, legs indeed.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Hipster =/= hippie.



She called herself a hipster. It was her reason for not wearing BCBG's brand even though we got a mad designer team discount. Her words, not mine


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Honey, I'm sorry.



Cute! I wish my camera worked so I could take a picture of the hipster dressed I bought today. I know Im a hippie at heart, but living in the city does STRANGE things to a person....


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Cute! I wish my camera worked so I could take a picture of the hipster dressed I bought today. I know Im a hippie at heart, but living in the city does STRANGE things to a person....



Aw you should find a camera, or at least a webcam. We don't see enough of your face, Ms. Rabbit.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

Awe shucks. All the flip cams are being rented out to first years in my program, BUT Thanksgiving break I will try. At least by Christmas, I will (hopefully) have a new battery for my camera and be ready to share


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Awww... I feel like a turd because I have a working camera and I hardly use it


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

You should use it Willie. I think you are mad adorable  Sorry if I came off as mean. Im glad we're all starting to get along.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> You should use it Willie. I think you are mad adorable  Sorry if I came off as mean. Im glad we're all starting to get along.



Well thank you much. I am still a little confidence challenged. I see all these guys posting topless pics like rock stars. I give them mad respect. I need to learn to love my outter shell someday. And so am I. I didn't mean to stir stuff up here. I am the new one. I will back down and earn my ranks the way the OG's have. Sorry everyone.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

You will. Just breathe deep, and be yourself. 

(cheesy I know)


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> You will. Just breathe deep, and be yourself.
> 
> (cheesy I know)



Well thank you mucho. I'll breath deep after this tummy full of protein shake allows me to do so


----------



## fitforfat (Oct 14, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Alright kids,
> It seems as if I need to explain the memes and sarcasm that dominates the BHM/FFA board. We are a tight knit group, and its a scary new world. Its really like high school, except here Im one of the popular girls (OMG!)
> 
> 1) Misspellings. Dont do it. If you are surfing with Firefox, it will check your spelling for you
> .




Ahemmm.... I don't want to be a jerk and I'm kind of a newbie, too, but I think I might have a little of BigChaz's bitter sarcastic streak in me (no sexual innuendo intended) and I just CANNOT resist. Rabbit, your use of your instead of you're is atrocious!! And luscious has two s's... and connoisseur is spelled ... well like I just spelled it. Phew, glad I got that off my chest.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 14, 2010)

*KEYS!*

Nuff said!


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 14, 2010)

fitforfat said:


> Ahemmm.... I don't want to be a jerk and I'm kind of a newbie, too, but I think I might have a little of BigChaz's bitter sarcastic streak in me (no sexual innuendo intended) and I just CANNOT resist. Rabbit, your use of your instead of you're is atrocious!! And luscious has two s's... and connoisseur is spelled ... well like I just spelled it. Phew, glad I got that off my chest.



I liked Chaz's better. 

View attachment lucille.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 14, 2010)

Isn't it spelt "Connaisseur"?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Isn't it spelt "Connaisseur"?



You and your French...


----------



## Melian (Oct 14, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> It's funny how people say "be yourself" That shit proved deadly for me.



This needs to be clarified for everyone:

"Be yourself" only applies when you are not a huge douchebag.

Otherwise, be someone else.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 14, 2010)

Melian said:


> This needs to be clarified for everyone:
> 
> "Be yourself" only applies when you are not a huge douchebag.
> 
> Otherwise, be someone else.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 14, 2010)

Melian said:


> This needs to be clarified for everyone:
> 
> "Be yourself" only applies when you are not a huge douchebag.
> 
> Otherwise, be someone else.



Somebody please rep that sexy, sexy woman for me.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 14, 2010)

I planned on it, but I can only rep so much in 24 hours, even at 22. I'm exhausted!


----------



## fitforfat (Oct 14, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I liked Chaz's better.



I wasn't trying to be mean... I just thought that rule #1 was a little extreme. Arrested D reference taken and I'm not offended... I'd love to have a man slave like Buster.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

Why is rep so important to y'all?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Why is rep so important to y'all?


To tell the truth, it isn't. But we have it and squander it on each other so it's more of a joke than anything. It's worthless insomuch as you can't trade it in for anything worthwhile like a blender or barbequed spareribs or a vibrator. If anything it shows you how much respect people have for you or hates the person you posted in response to. HA HA.

You're new so you don't get much to hand out yet. The more rep you have, the more you can give or something like that.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> To tell the truth, it isn't. But we have it and squander it on each other so it's more of a joke than anything. It's worthless insomuch as you can't trade it in for anything worthwhile like a blender or barbequed spareribs or a vibrator. If anything it shows you how much respect people have for you or hates the person you posted in response to. HA HA.
> 
> You're new so you don't get much to hand out yet. The more rep you have, the more you can give or something like that.



OOOOOH, I see. Cool beans. I knew what it was but thought is had value of some sort. Well, value from peers I guess


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I liked Chaz's better.





fitforfat said:


> I wasn't trying to be mean... I just thought that rule #1 was a little extreme. Arrested D reference taken and I'm not offended... I'd love to have a man slave like Buster.



Ladies, ladies, ladies. Kiss me and let's make out. I mean up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

Melian said:


> This needs to be clarified for everyone:
> 
> "Be yourself" only applies when you are not a huge douchebag.
> 
> Otherwise, be someone else.



Everything you say is so right. We should merry.


----------



## Melian (Oct 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Everything you say is so right. We should merry.



Please refer to rule #1.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

Melian said:


> Please refer to rule #1.



No no, I meant we should merry. Like frolic and shit.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 15, 2010)

fitforfat said:


> I wasn't trying to be mean... I just thought that rule #1 was a little extreme. Arrested D reference taken and I'm not offended... I'd love to have a man slave like Buster.



I have such a crush on Buster. No offense taken, I was just being a bit sarcastic as well.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> No no, I meant we should merry. Like frolic and shit.



Nice cover.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow. I can't believe this was made into a sticky.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

Stop making 500 new damn threads a day.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Stop making 500 new damn threads a day.



There is great truth in these words


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't say anything that we don't agree with. Oh yeah, and you must have blonde hair and blue eyes. 

Come on guys.....


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

I have blue eyes, no blonde hair. I am going to kill myself


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I have blue eyes, no blonde hair. I am going to kill myself



You should....cuz you don't fit in here. Sorry.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> You should....cuz you don't fit in here. Sorry.



First they came for the brown haired people...


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

We're all a bunch of bullies.

*yawn*

Seriously?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Don't say anything that we don't agree with. Oh yeah, and you must have blonde hair and blue eyes.
> 
> Come on guys.....


Got the blonde hair. Not blue eyes though. I ain't leaving!


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> We're all a bunch of bullies.
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> Seriously?



Yep. Seriously.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

I am just a big bully and cry myself to sleep nearly every night.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am just a big bully and cry myself to sleep nearly every night.



Why would you cry yourself to sleep? If you're a bully, you should own it! Do it big!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Why would you cry yourself to sleep? If you're a bully, you should own it! Do it big!



So we should be bullies?


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> So we should be bullies?



Do you consider yourself a bully?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Is this going anywhere?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Do you consider yourself a bully?



Aren't you calling us bullies?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

The crying isn't because I am a bully. I cry because I am sad and I am sad because I cry. It sucks.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 17, 2010)

then you look to food for comfort... It's a wicked cycle


----------



## dro5150 (Oct 17, 2010)

I am a bully and have blond hair and blue eyes.

Can I sit at the cool kids table?


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Aren't you calling us bullies?



No, I was referring to Hitler and how he only liked blonde haired, blue eyed people....so it was actually a Nazi reference. It was a joke that everyone was supposed to get. One of the rules is that we have a certain sense of humor and if you don't get it....you're just not cool. 

P.S. I really hope you aren't trying to call me out on the internet right now


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

dro5150 said:


> I am a bully and have blond hair and blue eyes.
> 
> Can I sit at the cool kids table?



You've never been cool around here.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 17, 2010)

Jen totally owned you Paquito. Better find another website to pick up girls from.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> The crying isn't because I am a bully. I cry because I am sad and I am sad because I cry. It sucks.


Suck your thumb. It will muffle the sobs.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> No, I was referring to Hitler and how he only liked blonde haired, blue eyed people....so it was actually a Nazi reference. It was a joke that everyone was supposed to get. One of the rules is that we have a certain sense of humor and if you don't get it....you're just not cool.
> 
> P.S. I really hope you aren't trying to call me out on the internet right now



Sorry, I'm too busy leading all the newbies to the extermination chambers...?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Sorry, I'm too busy leading all the newbies to the extermination chambers...?



Tell 'em not to use all the fucking hot water this time.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd rather holiday in Cambodia.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> I'd rather holiday in Cambodia.



say hi to Saloth Sar for me


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 17, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> No, I was referring to Hitler and how he only liked blonde haired, blue eyed people....so it was actually a Nazi reference. It was a joke that everyone was supposed to get. One of the rules is that we have a certain sense of humor and if you don't get it....you're just not cool.
> 
> P.S. I really hope you aren't trying to call me out on the internet right now



Godwin is rolling in his grave.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> *Just quit trying so hard to fit in with the dynamic.*



This made me LOL.


And that doesn't happen often.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Godwin is rolling in his grave.



Well, he's right anyway...


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 18, 2010)

godwin's law has been invoked. mod, lock this shit on up...


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 18, 2010)

I wouldn't say some of you are the most welcoming.

But hey, it's just the internet. Web-courage runs amok!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 18, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I wouldn't say some of you are the most welcoming.


Haha that's an understatement...



Some of you guys have gotten vicious! 

Makes me feel lucky for having joined over three years ago. I didn't have to suffer the hazing.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure chicks get a pass on hazing. Maybe a gratuitous spanking. Maybe.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 18, 2010)

This is just general, because everyone does it. 
DON'T QUOTE PICTURES.

We've seen them. You don't need to repeat the same image twelve times on a page. It doesn't take much effort to erase the image link.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 19, 2010)

This place has never been that nice to me..but then again I'm not that nice and I don't post personal pics on the web..lol..so f**ck it. However, Jen's drunk picture thread is seriously tempting.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 19, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> This place has never been that nice to me..but then again I'm not that nice and I don't post personal pics on the web..lol..so f**ck it. However, Jen's drunk picture thread is seriously tempting.



*Engaging peer pressure* LOL....you know you want to, Chicken


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm pretty sure chicks get a pass on hazing. Maybe a gratuitous spanking. Maybe.



I never got hazed OR spankings, wtf?


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 19, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> This place has never been that nice to me..but then again I'm not that nice and I don't post personal pics on the web..lol..so f**ck it. However, Jen's drunk picture thread is seriously tempting.



If I didnt tell you I love you enough, I am sorry. 

You are seriously awesome Chicken.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 19, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> If I didnt tell you I love you enough, I am sorry.
> 
> You are seriously awesome Chicken.



Nothing says lovin' like ink. So, when you get a chicken tattoo, I'll believe you ..dang it. However, I'll settle with a stick figure chicken made with a washable marker. Seriously...you are totally awesome as well.



:bow:


Namaste


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 20, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> If I didnt tell you I love you enough, I am sorry.
> 
> You are seriously awesome Chicken.



Awww, thank you. But my name is Willie silly head, not Chicken. But if you have any I'll sure eat it


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> This place has never been that nice to me..but then again I'm not that nice and I don't post personal pics on the web..lol..so f**ck it. However, Jen's drunk picture thread is seriously tempting.


I like you lots too, Chicken. You're okay by me.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 20, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> This place has never been that nice to me..but then again I'm not that nice and I don't post personal pics on the web..lol..so f**ck it. However, Jen's drunk picture thread is seriously tempting.


 

I like you. Your other half? That's up for debate.

HAHA.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 20, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Nothing says lovin' like ink. So, when you get a chicken tattoo, I'll believe you ..dang it. However, I'll settle with a stick figure chicken made with a washable marker. Seriously...you are totally awesome as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I, love . . . Chicken?


----------



## frankman (Oct 20, 2010)

This thread ironically has a pretty high noob threshold.

I'm holding you personally responsible, Paco. Just because I can.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry, I'm too busy stealing Manbeef's lunch money and throwing Vageater in a dumpster to worry about this. 

Bully and such.


----------



## frankman (Oct 20, 2010)

I block your pimpslap, grab, powerplay for 3 and kick for 4.

Lunch money is an awesome game.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Sorry, I'm too busy stealing Manbeef's lunch money and throwing Vageater in a dumpster to worry about this.
> 
> Bully and such.



Perk of being fat? No being locked in a locker


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Perk of being fat? No being locked in a locker



Perk of being fat?

Turning us on....hehe


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Perk of being fat?
> 
> Turning us on....hehe



Oh I'll turn you on. I'm going to send you a dirty picture . . . Check your phone ;-)


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 20, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Awww, thank you. But my name is Willie silly head, not Chicken. But if you have any I'll sure eat it



Hahhaa. Love you too Willie, my fat lil hipster <33

*noogies Willie*


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 20, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Hahhaa. Love you too Willie, my fat lil hipster <33
> 
> *noogies Willie*



He's total scemo, not hipster. But I mean....considering both scenes reflexively cause my fingers to make the sign of the cross, I guess it doesn't matter much haha.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 20, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh I'll turn you on. I'm going to send you a dirty picture . . . Check your phone ;-)



Is it going to be like the finger penis again? Cuz I really thought it was your penis....and I was like, Hozay has never been so inappropriate with me. I wasn't sure what to think LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 20, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Is it going to be like the finger penis again? Cuz I really thought it was your penis....and I was like, Hozay has never been so inappropriate with me. I wasn't sure what to think LOL



Hahaha,my friend showed that picture to his younger brother and his brother freaked out because he thought it was my penis as well.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I like you lots too, Chicken. You're okay by me.





Surlysomething said:


> I like you. Your other half? That's up for debate.
> 
> HAHA.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I, love . . . Chicken?



awwww..cyber hugssss...

an did I mention I have a sweet spot for guys with tats


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 20, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> and did I mention I have a sweet spot for guys with tats



I second this comment.  
...even if they are an adorable stick figure chicken tat.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 20, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I, love . . . Chicken?



I spy chicken titties.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I spy chicken titties.



ahahah...yeah I noticed some serious cleavage too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I spy chicken titties.





chicken legs said:


> ahahah...yeah I noticed some serious cleavage too.



Seriously? Get your mind out of the gutter, that was a completely innocent drawing. That was one of the chicken wings.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 20, 2010)

Didn't this thread used to be a sticky?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Didn't this thread used to be a sticky?



I think the amount of derailing seems to have made it go back to regular-thread status.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I, love . . . Chicken?




Cluck you too!  



bionic_eggplant said:


> I spy chicken titties.


Isn't that against forum rules?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Hahhaa. Love you too Willie, my fat lil hipster <33
> 
> *noogies Willie*



I'm not a hipster, I'm a ghetto rapper. Can't you see my hoodness?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> He's total scemo, not hipster. But I mean....considering both scenes reflexively cause my fingers to make the sign of the cross, I guess it doesn't matter much haha.



Is this your way of saying you want a bro hug? Comere yuh big galoot


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Is this your way of saying you want a bro hug? Comere yuh big galoot



*flings holy water in the sign of the cross*

The power of Christ compels you!

Why the FUCK aren't you bursting into flame?!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> *flings holy water in the sign of the cross*
> 
> The power of Christ compels you!
> 
> Why the FUCK aren't you bursting into flame?!



Our man love is too powerful for holy water sir. Besides, anyone with a brain knows holy water is a sham


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Our man love is too powerful for holy water sir. Besides, anyone with a brain knows holy water is a sham



Listen, as far as man love goes, what you do to yourself behind closed doors is none of my fuckin' business, I'd rather not know. ESPECIALLY if I'm somehow involved in your twisted cobra starship meets hawthorne heights self harm fantasies.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Listen, as far as man love goes, what you do to yourself behind closed doors is none of my fuckin' business, I'd rather not know. ESPECIALLY if I'm somehow involved in your twisted cobra starship meets hawthorne heights self harm fantasies.



When I read between the lines here... All I get is that you & I are best buds now. This calls for a Zima


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> When I read between the lines here... All I get is that you & I are best buds now. This calls for a Zima



Someone's trying too hard.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Someone's trying too hard.



I am, trying hard to show you that disliking people is a waste. Why? Shouldn't we settle our differences seeing as we are here because of a slight similarity? Bury the hatchet. Stop the fat on fat crime.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> When I read between the lines here... All I get is that you & I are best buds now. This calls for a Zima



Hahahaha, and you ended it with a zima.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahahaha, and you ended it with a zima.



There's nothing more intense than sharing a Zima. Haven't you seen the commercials? This is a mans drink. After 2.5, I merry all day


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I am, trying hard to show you that disliking people is a waste. Why? Shouldn't we settle our differences seeing as we are here because of a slight similarity? Bury the hatchet. Stop the fat on fat crime.



0.o 

Disliking people is never a waste, sir. Especially if they make your skin crawl. The fact of the matter is I don't dislike you. I don't know you! All I know OF you is what you've put on this board so far; and, I DO dislike that. 

Slight similarity. Body size has nothing to do with personality. I'm not going to like someone else or get along with them JUST because they're big. As a matter of fact, I really can't stand A LOT of the fat guys I know IRL because they're socially awkward, unfunny, and none too intelligent. Just makes it that much harder for me. I like someone and get along with them when my PERSONALITY meshes with theirs.

Am I saying it's impossible? No. Who knows, you might be like some fuckin' ivy and creep up on me, idk; but, right now, the impression just isn't there.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> 0.o
> 
> Disliking people is never a waste, sir. Especially if they make your skin crawl. The fact of the matter is I don't dislike you. I don't know you! All I know OF you is what you've put on this board so far; and, I DO dislike that.
> 
> Slight similarity. Body size has nothing to do with personality. I'm not going to like someone else or get along with them JUST because they're big. As a matter of fact, I really can't stand A LOT of the fat guys I know IRL because they're socially awkward, unfunny, and none too intelligent. Just makes it that much harder for me. I like someone and get along with them when my PERSONALITY meshes with theirs.



Well crap, you got me there. I wish I had some sort of witty come back for this but you have floored me. Well here's hoping that one day my at times asinine posts won't cause such dislike.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

I just got told... dang son


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think the amount of derailing seems to have made it go back to regular-thread status.



This...

Exactly this...


----------



## Paquito (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> When I read between the lines here... All I get is that you & I are best buds now. This calls for a Zima



I have to admit, this made me laugh.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I have to admit, this made me laugh.



You know, you try & try but in the end, you always get met with an intellectual slap to the medulla oblongata.


----------



## Venom (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> When I read between the lines here... All I get is that you & I are best buds now. This calls for a Zima



I started cracking up when I read this too, and I'm in the middle of class. I so just got glared at.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha. I love when guys act like catty bitches.


I'm fatter than you are...NO I'M FATTER THAN YOU ARE!!
NOOOOOO! I'M FATTER!!


fml


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

Venom said:


> I started cracking up when I read this too, and I'm in the middle of class. I so just got glared at.



I hope you don't get put in the corner with a dunce cap due to your class outburst. Did you snort laugh?


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> You know, you try & try but in the end, you always get met with an intellectual slap to the medulla oblongata.



i dunno about a zima but i'll split a black cherry mike's hard lemonade with you! they're delicious and sufficiently gurly to garnish the same affect!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. I love when guys act like catty bitches.
> 
> 
> I'm fatter than you are...NO I'M FATTER THAN YOU ARE!!
> ...


Catty is always fun. You females get to pillow fight & slap fight while clothes get choreographically taken off. Guys never get to do that. So, this is our version. I may not be fatter, but I sure am sweatier +poses like Hooooozaaaaay+


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Catty is always fun. You females get to pillow fight & slap fight while clothes get choreographically taken off. Guys never get to do that. So, this is our version. I may not be fatter, but I sure am sweatier +poses like Hooooozaaaaay+


 

It just cracks me up. And sort of makes me sad.

There are so few FFA's and when a new fatty guy comes around the other BHMs get their hackles up. Puhlease.

I'm glad you have thick skin though and have stuck around.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i dunno about a zima but i'll split a black cherry mike's hard lemonade with you! they're delicious and sufficiently gurly to garnish the same affect!



This kind gesture has brought tears to my eyes. That really does sound like a helluva drank. Mike's Hard anything is usually a tasty treat. No homo pun intended... I ruined this bad


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> It just cracks me up. And sort of makes me sad.
> 
> There are so few FFA's and when a new fatty guy comes around the other BHMs get their hackles up. Puhlease.



Yeah, cuz that's TOTALLY what this is all about.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Yeah, cuz that's TOTALLY what this is all about.


 

Haha. That sure SEEMS TO BE what it's about.


You come across bitter and mean. Why?


----------



## Venom (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I hope you don't get put in the corner with a dunce cap due to your class outburst. Did you snort laugh?



No I didn't. Im already in the corner, it keeps people from being able to see what I look at when I lose interest in the lecture.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. That sure SEEMS TO BE what it's about.
> 
> 
> You come across bitter and mean. Why?



Umm...I kind of broke it down on the last page. His persona makes my skin crawl right now.

It has less than nothing to do with pissing matches about "who's fatter" or anything about there being "so few FFA's". For me to give a fuck about that, there would have to be FFA's near me that were interested. As previously stated, it's about personality for me. If you can't get that, idk what to tell you.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> It just cracks me up. And sort of makes me sad.
> 
> There are so few FFA's and when a new fatty guy comes around the other BHMs get their hackles up. Puhlease.
> 
> I'm glad you have thick skin though and have stuck around.



I live in East L.A. I hear verbal assaults from lame child like people who try to use their slim structure against my 3dimensionally challenged physique in an attempt to sooth their inferiority complex all the time. It makes me laugh when people talk shit. It shows that I matter so much that they take the time out of their busy schedule just ti insult me. I love it


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

Venom said:


> No I didn't. Im already in the corner, it keeps people from being able to see what I look at when I lose interest in the lecture.



LOL! Naughty you. I always kept a doodle pad handy for boring snore moments. Or a handy hand held device. What is it you look at?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> LOL! Naughty you. I always kept a doodle pad handy for boring snore moments. Or a handy hand held device. What is it you look at?



Ummm...Dims obviously


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Umm...I kind of broke it down on the last page. His persona makes my skin crawl right now.
> 
> It has less than nothing to do with pissing matches about "who's fatter" or anything about there being "so few FFA's". For me to give a fuck about that, there would have to be FFA's near me that were interested. As previously stated, it's about personality for me. If you can't get that, idk what to tell you.



hmmm, for me it's definitely about the bhm to ffa ratio. there are not nearly enough ffas to fill my harem, especially when we getting more bhms! and then there's hozay hogging all of them! pun totally intended, lol.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Ummm...Dims obviously



I bet... I can't get off this site. I can't even take a few hits off my e-cig without blowing smoke rings & wondering what people are posting... CURSE YOU DIMENSIONS & YOUR MIGHTY FINE CONVERSATIONS! & oh so sexy ladies


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Umm...I kind of broke it down on the last page. His persona makes my skin crawl right now.
> 
> It has less than nothing to do with pissing matches about "who's fatter" or anything about there being "so few FFA's". For me to give a fuck about that, there would have to be FFA's near me that were interested. As previously stated, it's about personality for me. If you can't get that, idk what to tell you.


 

Well, thanks for explaining. I still think it's sad that you have to tell a new member that. If you don't like this person, why say anything at all.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> hmmm, for me it's definitely about the bhm to ffa ratio. there are not nearly enough ffas to fill my harem, especially when we getting more bhms! and then there's hozay hogging all of them! pun totally intended, lol.



He just has that pimp juice. Can you blame the ladies for falling under his spell. Shit, even I get glossy eyed looking at them thumbs pointing to the heavens, indicating where he fell from


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> hmmm, for me it's definitely about the bhm to ffa ratio. there are not nearly enough ffas to fill my harem, especially when we getting more bhms! and then there's hozay hogging all of them! pun totally intended, lol.


 
Yeah, because you were involved in this conversation.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> hmmm, for me it's definitely about the bhm to ffa ratio. there are not nearly enough ffas to fill my harem, especially when we getting more bhms! and then there's hozay hogging all of them! pun totally intended, lol.



Here's my take on it. If a girl likes me, a girl likes me. I'm not gonna fight to MAKE something happen. If a girl likes someone else or a new guy, she likes them, and I'm not gonna fight to get them on my side for lack of a better term.

Ultimately, I'm here to have fun, and if meeting a nice girl comes out of that, FAN-FUCKING-TASTIC. If making a whole bunch of awesome friends comes out of that (both strictly on board and off board as well) too, even MORE FAN-FUCKING-TASTIC.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Well, thanks for explaining. I still think it's sad that you have to tell a new member that. If you don't like this person, why say anything at all.



Some people are just blunt. Not everyone can speak their minds freely or have the testicular fortitude. Honesty is the best policy so it's fine. Now I know to steer clear of this mans way for the most part. Think of it as a Caution! Wet Paint sign


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Some people are just blunt. Not everyone can speak their minds freely or have the testicular fortitude. Honesty is the best policy so it's fine. Now I know to steer clear of this mans way for the most part. Think of it as a Caution! Wet Paint sign


 

And some people even bully on-line. 
It's unfortunate as this is such a small community.



C'est la vie, eh?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Well, thanks for explaining. I still think it's sad that you have to tell a new member that. If you don't like this person, why say anything at all.



Because he asked.

I have a policy about honesty and ass-kicking. If you ask for it, I have to give it to you. New member doesn't even come into it. I'm an equal opportunity truth bomb dropper.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 21, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Well, thanks for explaining. I still think it's sad that you have to tell a new member that. *If you don't like this person, why say anything at all.*



good to see that your bitterness doesnt keep you from ignoring your own advice  

sorry, continue your personal crusade poorly disguised as moral superiority. i'll just stand here quietly


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> And some people even bully on-line.
> It's unfortunate as this is such a small community.
> 
> 
> ...



In some cases, I can agree. 
Passer les plats


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Some people are just blunt. Not everyone can speak their minds freely or have the testicular fortitude. Honesty is the best policy so it's fine. Now I know to steer clear of this mans way for the most part. Think of it as a Caution! Wet Paint sign



Listen, for the most part, I'll be civil, especially now that we've gotten the "I don't really like you right now" talk out of the way. There's no need to "steer clear". Just let it be known, if you open doors, I walk through them.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> good to see that your bitterness doesnt keep you from ignoring your own advice
> 
> sorry, continue your personal crusade poorly disguised as moral superiority. i'll just stand here quietly


 

Why are you even replying to me? You never have in the past.
And I call it like I see it. I'm sure you think you do that as well.

Carry on.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Because he asked.
> 
> I have a policy about honesty and ass-kicking. If you ask for it, I have to give it to you. New member doesn't even come into it. I'm an equal opportunity truth bomb dropper.


 

As am I.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> good to see that your bitterness doesnt keep you from ignoring your own advice
> 
> sorry, continue your personal crusade poorly disguised as moral superiority. i'll just stand here quietly


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


>


 

That's the funny thing. I'm not bitter at all.
I've been here for quite awhile and have seen the ebbs and flows of the site. 

Just because I don't join in on the bashing and the belittling hardly makes me bitter. Just older and wiser.

Thanks for the personality observation though.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Listen, for the most part, I'll be civil, especially now that we've gotten the "I don't really like you right now" talk out of the way. There's no need to "steer clear". Just let it be known, if you open doors, I walk through them.



Noted. I just hope you have your cross trainers on because I tend to leave them open all over. Unintentionally might I add, but still...


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Noted. I just hope you have your cross trainers on because I tend to leave them open all over. Unintentionally might I add, but still...



And I'm gonna be honest, the fact that you sat there and actually thought about what I said when I broke it down and didn't snap back some half-ass retort earned you major respect points from me. I almost. ALMOST. wanted to hug you. So, there is hope.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

This shall help neither side. We might have to take a trip to a beautiful thread entitled "Why can't we be friends"


----------



## Venom (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> And I'm gonna be honest, the fact that you sat there and actually thought about what I said when I broke it down and didn't snap back some half-ass retort earned you major respect points from me. I almost. ALMOST. wanted to hug you. So, there is hope.



Is this maybe the beginning of a bro-mance?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Venom said:


> Is this maybe the beginning of a bro-mance?



A bad bromance maybe. Get lady gaga on THAT shit. Someone already did on youtube, but it was fucking terrible.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 21, 2010)

Venom said:


> Is this maybe the beginning of a bro-mance?



Awww...is it??? Is it?? 

Be still my blackened little heart.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> And I'm gonna be honest, the fact that you sat there and actually thought about what I said when I broke it down and didn't snap back some half-ass retort earned you major respect points from me. I almost. ALMOST. wanted to hug you. So, there is hope.



Well I am not here to piss you off. I am completely able to except a great verbal pwn. My intentions are not to cause drama or anything of that nature. Just to get to know people. I admit my humor & sayings are a tad crude/much at times. Oy vey!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

Venom said:


> Is this maybe the beginning of a bro-mance?



I was totally thinking of saying this but didn't want to lose the respect points LOLLOL


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I was totally thinking of saying this but didn't want to lose the respect points LOLLOL



hey, now we can all share a black cherry mike's hard lemonade! and now all is right with world!


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> hey, now we can all share a black cherry mike's hard lemonade! and now all is right with world!



Actually y'know that does sound pretty fucking tasty. I believe I will partake


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> hey, now we can all share a black cherry mike's hard lemonade! and now all is right with world!



Can I get a 12 pack maybe? I want to REALLY feel the rightness of the world


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Can I get a 12 pack maybe? I want to REALLY feel the rightness of the world



we're going to need more than one twelve pack. i bought a 6 pack on a whim over the summer and spent the next week trying to get drunk on them. after going through like a gross of em and realizing i could've spent all of that money on cheap vodka and redbulls i just gave up. i wonder if you can get a keg cus that might be necessary...


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> we're going to need more than one twelve pack. i bought a 6 pack on a whim over the summer and spent the next week trying to get drunk on them. after going through like a gross of em and realizing i could've spent all of that money on cheap vodka and redbulls i just gave up. i wonder if you can get a keg cus that might be necessary...



Dang, that is a whole lot of drank... Maybe I'll bring some Jager & Dr.Pepper


----------



## Zowie (Oct 21, 2010)

*two pages of reading*

Wait... wut?

You all need to get better hobbies. It's pretty sad when I have to say that.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> *two pages of reading*
> 
> Wait... wut?
> 
> You all need to get better hobbies. It's pretty sad when I have to say that.



My hobbies are awesome.

As soon as I figure out the logistics of Tyrannosaurus Rocket Hockey the entire world will learn to fear me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 21, 2010)

Venom said:


> I started cracking up when I read this too, and I'm in the middle of class. I so just got glared at.



I like the fact that a majority of us found this funny.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

I also like the fact that I was able to bring much belly laughter to my fellow man... I feel like winner today


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 21, 2010)

Everyone in this thread makes me sick


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

Seems like some needs Airborne tablets


----------



## Paquito (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Catty is always fun. You females get to pillow fight & slap fight while clothes get choreographically taken off. Guys never get to do that. So, this is our version. I may not be fatter, but I sure am sweatier +poses like Hooooozaaaaay+



You missed the pillow fight me and Will had a while back. Good times... in a thong.


Anyway, I totally wanted to comment on this whole "jealousy" bullshit, but since that was 5 pages ago, I think I'll just join the party.

And be the lame "got anything non-alcoholic?" guy.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 21, 2010)

> We might have to take a trip to a beautiful thread entitled "Why can't we be friends"


And now, something completely different.






Dogs are FUN!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You missed the pillow fight me and Will had a while back. Good times... in a thong.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I totally wanted to comment on this whole "jealousy" bullshit, but since that was 5 pages ago, I think I'll just join the party.
> ...



Do you really not drink?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Do you really not drink?



Nope. Never.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You missed the pillow fight me and Will had a while back. Good times... in a thong.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I totally wanted to comment on this whole "jealousy" bullshit, but since that was 5 pages ago, I think I'll just join the party.
> ...



LOL! I would have loved to pillow fight with booty floss. that would have been slo-mo greatness. I have mineral water in a pretend Zima bottle. Shhh, our secret


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> And now, something completely different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, the mighty palate cleanser


----------



## Zowie (Oct 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Nope. Never.



You know, I have a good friend, who for years went on and on about how he wouldn't drink and we were all morally depraved, and then we got him tipsy. And then drunk. And now he seems to be telling me that he's having mad university parties every weekend and waking up wearing pants on his head.

Don't you DARE do that to me too.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You know, I have a good friend, who for years went on and on about how he wouldn't drink and we were all morally depraved, and then we got him tipsy. And then drunk. And now he seems to be telling me that he's having mad university parties every weekend and waking up wearing pants on his head.
> 
> Don't you DARE do that to me too.



Dammit, why not! I want Paquito Pants-on-head Pics!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 22, 2010)

It's not like I wouldn't do it anyway haha. See, I'm crazy enough to do these things, minus the booze.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> It's not like I wouldn't do it anyway haha. See, I'm crazy enough to do these things, minus the booze.



PANTS-ON-HEAD PICS.

NOW. plzkthx


----------



## Zowie (Oct 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> PANTS-ON-HEAD PICS.
> 
> NOW. plzkthx



I second this. I will do anything in return.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 22, 2010)

THIRDED. <put up or shut up>


----------



## Paquito (Oct 22, 2010)

FTR, I don't think I'm morally superior for not drinking.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> FTR, I don't think I'm morally superior for not drinking.



Didn't think YOU did, snookums. Some people do though.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 22, 2010)

Just making sure, sugarbuns.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Just making sure, sugarbuns.



Aww, poor thing. I could never hate you, caramel bear. 

The "fucking straight edge" thing was about the people with the superiority complexes about it.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 22, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I, love . . . Chicken?



Ya gonna fry them chicken breasts son?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 22, 2010)

BTW, the sheer mechanics and physics of getting these pants to stay on my head and keep shape is mind-boggling.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> BTW, the sheer mechanics and physics of getting these pants to stay on my head and keep shape is mind-boggling.



lots of starch is needed


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> lots of starch is needed



MMM, bread


----------



## Paquito (Oct 22, 2010)

Pants on my head. Apparently I just switched everything around, so yea, that's why the shirt is there. GET NAKED

I'd be awesome at parties.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Pants on my head. Apparently I just switched everything around, so yea, that's why the shirt is there. GET NAKED
> 
> I'd be awesome at parties.



LMMFAO!!! last pics screams !!!Freedom!!! !!!FREEdom!!! !!!FREEDOM!!!


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Pants on my head. Apparently I just switched everything around, so yea, that's why the shirt is there. GET NAKED
> 
> I'd be awesome at parties.



Dig that man up a couple internets!!


----------



## frankman (Oct 22, 2010)

"I have seen the future of rock 'n roll and his name is Paco"


----------



## Paquito (Oct 23, 2010)

My sexy killed the thread.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 23, 2010)

Nah. All the FFAs are still furiously masturbating.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 23, 2010)

Even me! Paquito, I.....


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 23, 2010)

Paquito said:


> My sexy killed the thread.



Yo lovin' is just to gangsta son!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 24, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Pants on my head. Apparently I just switched everything around, so yea, that's why the shirt is there. GET NAKED
> 
> I'd be awesome at parties.


You did NOT kill the thread, cutie!


----------



## Zowie (Oct 25, 2010)

WHY AM I ONLY SEEING THIS NOW

This is why I can't have a full-time boyfriend, I miss all the important stuff 
Those pictures are amazing. We should party.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> WHY AM I ONLY SEEING THIS NOW
> 
> This is why I can't have a full-time boyfriend, I miss all the important stuff
> Those pictures are amazing. We should party.



I'm not even on the plane yet and you're already planning parties without me?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 25, 2010)

Can you blame her?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 25, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not even on the plane yet and you're already planning parties without me?



Baby, please, I've been so spoiled the last few days, I can't go back to sitting around by myself anymore. This is all your doing. 

Also, have a good flight!


----------



## mischel (Oct 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Baby, please, I've been so spoiled the last few days, I can't go back to sitting around by myself anymore. This is all your doing.
> 
> Also, have a good flight!



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute :bow:.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 25, 2010)

mischel said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute :bow:.



I second this cuteness. :bow:

And now, I'm insanely jealous. :/ I'm still really happy for you both.  :wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Oct 26, 2010)

I love being a spectator, it's so rare for me.

Also, the past couple of pages do actually serve a purpose. It shows that sexy pictures will always get you attention, we get off track all the time, and we fully endorse fights to the death.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2010)

You know you're in the ninth level of hell when Paco is the voice of reason.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 26, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I love being a spectator, it's so rare for me.
> 
> Also, the past couple of pages do actually serve a purpose. It shows that sexy pictures will always get you attention, we get off track all the time, and we fully endorse fights to the death.



My sexy pictures bring me nothing but strife


----------



## Paquito (Oct 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You know you're in the ninth level of hell when Paco is the voice of reason.



Those pics a page back are heavenly though, so it balances out.

ON TO THE DEATH MATCH


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok everyone, this thread was started as a kind of road map for those who are new, it grew into the sarcasm fest that most of our threads grow into, and now I just had to clean up some stuff.

Can we please attempt to get along, at the very least ignore each other if you can't get along.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 26, 2010)

Wait, what happened? 

This is why I shouldn't pay attention to lectures.


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 26, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Wait, what happened?
> 
> This is why I shouldn't pay attention to lectures.



As I promised, I don't take lightly, being threatened and attacked.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 26, 2010)

I dont know Bionic, magic posts?

edit: Disappearing posts make me look bad though


----------



## Zowie (Oct 26, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I dont know Bionic, magic posts?
> 
> edit: Disappearing posts make me look bad though



No kidding, I missed all of this. You jerkfaces aren't allowed to do entertaining stuff while I'm busy, kay?!


----------



## frankman (Oct 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You know you're in the ninth level of hell when Paco is the voice of reason.



Paco's ALWAYS the voice of reason. Didn't you see the pants on head pics? How much more reasonable do you want him to get?

He's my man-crush. He offers me protection, and I dance to Jamiroquai to get his cousin elected as class president.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2010)

This thread is soooooooo five minutes ago.

The thread where it's at is Explaining Paquito to Newbies, now.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2010)

frankman said:


> Paco's ALWAYS the voice of reason. Didn't you see the pants on head pics? How much more reasonable do you want him to get?
> 
> He's my man-crush. He offers me protection, and I dance to Jamiroquai to get his cousin elected as class president.


Post pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## frankman (Oct 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Post pics or it didn't happen.



Okay, it didn't happen. But only because I forgot the choreography.

Pants on head.


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 3, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> 2) Posts asking if any girls here are into fat guys. Dont do it. BHM= big handsome man (aka fat dudes). FFA= female fat admirer (chicks who dig fat dudes)



I always facepalm when I see post from noobs asking this LOL


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 11, 2011)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!!!


----------



## Zowie (Feb 11, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!!!



SHIT, I was JUST looking for this!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 11, 2011)

Read some fucking threads and discussions before you start posting. I'm sure you're not the first person looking for *blank* and it would save us all time if you just posted in that thread, instead of starting a new one. K?


----------



## frankman (Feb 11, 2011)

So who's this Paquito guy I've been hearing so much about?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 17, 2011)

frankman said:


> So who's this Paquito guy I've been hearing so much about?




i hear he can cure cancer,but i don't know.


----------

